# 2003 Pathfinder Code P0462 and Fuel Gauge Problem



## GPeal (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder LE with the VQ35de engine. Recently the fuel gauge stuck on "full" and my CEL came on. It is throwing the code P0462 "fuel level sensor "A" circuit low." Can this be fixed by replacing the fuel level sensor in the tank or is this deeper than that. The guys at the emissions facility started talking about this being a problem with the fuel vapor canister and things like that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## scottyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi I have a 2005 pathfinder and my sensor is starting to go to..annoying..if it goes, you have to keep track of your miles to prevent running out or bring it to the dealer and pay about $500 for them to pull the tank and replace it..Its a huge problem with thousand of Pathfinder owners..but no recall


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

my 05 had the fuel level sensor code come on but I let it go for a while cause the gauge never quit working just the distance til empty and other gas readings. Then one day was driving and bam it dropped from 3/4 full to below empty. Then I had to replace the sensor. It was a tough job. I would recomment at least 2 people and a lift wouldbe great. Sensor was cheap on ebay tho. Cleared the problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 03 Pathy and the 05 Pathy are two completely different animals. In both cases, the P0462 code usually means the fuel level sensor assy. has to be replaced. In the 03 Pathy, it is easily accessed under the rear seat access panel (a feature they should have kept in the 05 and later models). For the 05 and later Pathys, the fuel tank has to be dropped. Nissan had extended the warranty on certain Pathys, Xterras and Frontiers to 72 months/72000 miles. Refer: www.nissanassist.com


----------



## Anandrattu (May 10, 2015)

I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder LE with the VQ35de engine. Recently the fuel gauge stuck on "full" and my CEL came on. It is throwing the code P0462 "fuel level sensor "A" circuit low." I have same problem that you had before. Is your car is running good now? Tell me what I have to do??? Plz help


----------



## 02pathysoukseng (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi, I am a newbie. I have a 02 pathfinder 4x4 with 197k miles on it. I also have code P0462. Just purchased this SUV two weeks ago, though ti might be a good vehicle to cruise the beaches. My fuel gauge gets stuck at 1/2 tank. Any ideas on a possible fix? Does anyone have a assembly diagram of the fuel level sensor? THX!


----------



## Norman04 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi I also have the 03 Pathfinder and am having the same issues. I did buy a fuel level sending unit and installed it myself. It was a easy install but did not fix my problem! I am now leaning toward a circuit that sends power to my cluster, I was told that this particular year has more issues with the fuel gage than the sending unit.


----------



## nizzan (Apr 27, 2017)

GPeal. Did you solve it? I too am running into this same issue. SES has been popping on now more and more after fill ups. Gauge never worked right since I have had it (since Jan2017).. and the previous owner had said it hadn't worked for a while. Now that I got the blower replaced and working I'm moving onto this issue. I'm going to take smj999smj's advice and look into replacing as he stated. I have an 03- and I like the idea of an access panel rather than having to drop the tank. I'll shoot through the manual and see if there are any youtube's on the process and report back.

Thx- stay tuned!


----------



## Rbeango88 (May 1, 2020)

Norman04 said:


> Hi I also have the 03 Pathfinder and am having the same issues. I did buy a fuel level sending unit and installed it myself. It was a easy install but did not fix my problem! I am now leaning toward a circuit that sends power to my cluster, I was told that this particular year has more issues with the fuel gage than the sending unit.


I am having same problem can anybody help I payed 250 for unit and it done nothing so can anybody help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Give us more information. Year and model of your Nissan and by "it done nothing," does that mean you replaced the sending unit and the gauge is reading empty at all times?


----------



## shartka (Mar 15, 2021)

GPeal said:


> I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder LE with the VQ35de engine. Recently the fuel gauge stuck on "full" and my CEL came on. It is throwing the code P0462 "fuel level sensor "A" circuit low." Can this be fixed by replacing the fuel level sensor in the tank or is this deeper than that. The guys at the emissions facility started talking about this being a problem with the fuel vapor canister and things like that. Any help is greatly appreciated.





smj999smj said:


> Give us more information. Year and model of your Nissan and by "it done nothing," does that mean you replaced the sending unit and the gauge is reading empty at all times?


Did anyone ever come up with the best fix for this issue? My '03 Pathfinder just developed this Problem as well. Is it a switch or is it the whole tank assembly that needs to be replaced?


----------



## rgreen (Jun 30, 2021)

I also have 2003 pathfinder with the engine model VQ35DE that has a prob code of P0462 fuel level sensor A circuit low. I have done an exhaustive search of the internet, called the major parts chain stores, and spoken with the local Nissan dealership (parts and service depts). Apparently the Fuel Level Sensor part is not available and it is needed to pass our county's emission test as the code causes the Service Engine light to come on. Can someone please provide direction as to how to fix this.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rgreen said:


> Apparently the Fuel Level Sensor part is not available and it is needed to pass our county's emission test as the code causes the Service Engine light to come on. Can someone please provide direction as to how to fix this.


This might be right:









Nissan 250601W610 Genuine OEM Factory Original Sending Unit for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nissan 250601W610 Genuine OEM Factory Original Sending Unit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Or you can find a different Nissan sender that fits the tank and use something like this...









FUEL / ANALOG GAUGE MATCHER-TRIMMER-ADJUSTER-CORRECTOR, compare to Meter Match | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FUEL / ANALOG GAUGE MATCHER-TRIMMER-ADJUSTER-CORRECTOR, compare to Meter Match at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





or this...









TANKS INC TAN-MM METER MATCH FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR & GAUGE INTERFACE MODULE | eBay


THE INTERFACE IS COMPATIBLE WITH NEARLY ANY SHORT SWEEP FUEL GAUGE AND FUEL SENDER COMBINATION. IT CAN BE USED WITH MANY GAUGES THAT HAVE RESISTIVE SENDERS - SUCH AS COMMON FUEL, OIL PRESSURE AND TEMPERATURE GAUGES.



www.ebay.com





...to correct the gauge reading.


----------



## Memo18 (7 mo ago)

GPeal said:


> I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder LE with the VQ35de engine. Recently the fuel gauge stuck on "full" and my CEL came on. It is throwing the code P0462 "fuel level sensor "A" circuit low." Can this be fixed by replacing the fuel level sensor in the tank or is this deeper than that. The guys at the emissions facility started talking about this being a problem with the fuel vapor canister and things like that. Any help is greatly appreciated.





shartka said:


> Did anyone ever come up with the best fix for this issue? My '03 Pathfinder just developed this Problem as well. Is it a switch or is it the whole tank assembly that needs to be replaced?





rgreen said:


> I also have 2003 pathfinder with the engine model VQ35DE that has a prob code of P0462 fuel level sensor A circuit low. I have done an exhaustive search of the internet, called the major parts chain stores, and spoken with the local Nissan dealership (parts and service depts). Apparently the Fuel Level Sensor part is not available and it is needed to pass our county's emission test as the code causes the Service Engine light to come on. Can someone please provide direction as to how to fix this.


Any luck on repairing this issue? Going thru the same thing


----------

